# Just ordered - flat belts from Leatherdrivebelts.com



## kevin.decelles (Nov 10, 2018)

I just ordered up some flat belting from leatherdrivebelts.com (John Knox) for the shaper and an old-Sebastian lathe.  Really good experience, John knows his trade and walks you through a series of questions to help ensure you get the right belt.

He offers leather and synthetic, and does the lacing/clipper strip for you.  Belts are shipped USPS and you don't pay until you have installed and are happy with the product.  

I should have these next week, I'll post a review then.  I opted for Synthetic for many upside reasons.  As John said, if our grandfathers had the option, they would have run the synthetic.


----------



## Tom O (Nov 10, 2018)

I’ll have to order one off them for my grandfathers lathe thanks!


----------

